# Outing mit Hoffnung auf Besserung



## Sciscitor (30. Juni 2001)

Moin!

OK fang ich gleich mit dem Outing an. Also ich bike auf so einem scheiß Bike, Marke Supermarkt.

So wer jetzt noch weiter liest dem danke ich.

Wie ich feststellen musste macht mir der Sport schon mit so einem Rad ne Menge Fun. Das weiteste was ich bisher geschafft hab war die Nidda runter, dann dem Main gefolgt und bei Mces in Mainz abschließend was gegessen hab. Naja Zurück hab ich dann mal die Bahn genommen.
Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert mal einwenig professioneler an das Thema heranzugehen. 

Drum:
Wer hilft mir? Was für ein neues Bike wäre gut? Auf was sollte ich achten? Kann mir wer ein paar Tricks beibringen? 

So nun verbleibe ich mit MfG und Warten.


----------



## mankra (30. Juni 2001)

Ich hab auch mit einem 500 DM HT ohne Federgabel begonnen......

Lies div. Zeitschriften, hier im Forum etwas und gib uns mal Deinen Einsatzzweck, Preisklasse, etc. bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sciscitor (1. Juli 2001)

Gude!

Also das Bike brauch ich für zwei Sachen:
1. Ich muss mit dem Ding jeden Morgen zur Schule kommen. Müsste also Straßentauglich sein.
2. In der Freizeit will ich einfach drauf los fahren können. Auch von einwenig unebeneren Wegen nicht den Hut ziehen müssen.

Preislich kann es so zwischen 1000 und 2000 DM angesiedelt sein.


----------



## TresXF (1. Juli 2001)

tja, mit so einem bike wirste wahrscheinlich nur 1 in die schule fahren, dann isses geklaut...

also fahr weiter mit deinem shitbike in die schule  und hol dir fürs deine freizeit ein echtes mtb (entsprechend deinem budget)


----------



## TheReaper (1. Juli 2001)

Ein Fully wird sich um den Preis nicht ausgehen, aber um 2000 DM bekommst du auf alle Fälle ein ganz gutes Hardtail...
In der Preisklasse sollten schon drauf sein: KOMPLETTE Deore / LX- Komponenten (also nicht nur die Schalthebel, sondern auch Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Naben usw.), eine ordentliche Federgabel (RockShox, Manitou, Marzzocchi und KEINE RST / Suntour - wobei es natürlich bei ersteren auch "bessere" und "schlechtere" gibt)... Mechanische Scheibenbremsen tät ich nicht nehmen, da schon lieber V-Brakes von Avid oder Shimano...
Schau mal in das "Mountain-Bike" Sonderheft (blaues Cover, "Test-Special") rein, da sind viele Hardtails in dieser Preisklasse getestet, sowie auch die ganzen restlichen Komponenten. Oder vielleicht verkauft ja wer hier ein gutes HT (oder sogar Fully?!?!?)...


----------



## axel (2. Juli 2001)

zum anfangen bist mit einem gebrauchten preislich sicher am besten bedient.
am besten gleich im forum unter flohmarkt nachschauen!

wenn du eines in die engere auswahl gezogen hast kannst du ja hier nachfragen, hier werden sie geholfen ...


----------



##  (3. Juli 2001)

Gude!

So ich hab mir dieses "Test-Spezial" Heft geholt. Goiles Ding und deprimierend wie wenig ich bisher nur wußte.

Nur eine Frage hätte ich, persönlich würde ich mit ja antworten. Ähm weil ich doch mit dem Bike auch auf die Straße muss gelegentlich auch mal zu früher Stunde. wären so ein paar Lampen und Reflektoren net verkehrt. Ich kann sowas doch noch dran basteln, oder?

Ach ja und auch interessant, was man mit dem alten Bike noch machen kann. Hab mal einwenig das Aussehen verbessert - Sattel höher als lenker, Bremsen weiter nach innen (die waren ganz außen)....  Sieht jetzt richtig gut aus. Kann man sich einwenig mehr auf die Straße mit trauen. Naja so im Herbst werd ich mir dann wohl ein neues besorgen.

MfG, Sciscitor


----------



## Sciscitor (3. Juli 2001)

<grummel>


----------



## axel (3. Juli 2001)

> _Sciscitor schrieb:_
> *<grummel> *




wenns du aber zwischendurch zum kuehlschrank oder sonstwohin gehst meldet er dich wieder ab. wie lange das max. dauern darf weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## Thomas (3. Juli 2001)

Profil -> Voreinstellungen -> Automatisch einloggen, sobald Du in das Forum kommst?: *JA*
Tom


----------



## Sciscitor (4. Juli 2001)

Bin doch net auf den Kopf gefallen. Der Fehler lag halt irgendwo bei mir. 
Wichtiger wäre es gewesen, wenn ihr mal meine Frage beantwortet hättet. 
Achja und Cookies mag ich net so ( bitte jetzt nicht hier darüber diskutieren ).

MfG, Sciscitor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TresXF (4. Juli 2001)

wenn du vernünftige einsteigerbikes suchst, schau mal hier vorbei: 
http://canyon.de/  (gutes preis/leist)
http://www.cube-bikes.de (hatte mal eins  )
http://www.bike-discount.de/ (am besten hinfahren)


----------



## TheReaper (4. Juli 2001)

> _Gast schrieb:_
> *
> Nur eine Frage hätte ich, persönlich würde ich mit ja antworten. Ähm weil ich doch mit dem Bike auch auf die Straße muss gelegentlich auch mal zu früher Stunde. wären so ein paar Lampen und Reflektoren net verkehrt. Ich kann sowas doch noch dran basteln, oder?
> *



Ja klar kannst dir das alles dranmontieren, paßt an jedes Bike...


----------



## axel (4. Juli 2001)

> _Sciscitor schrieb:_
> *...
> Wichtiger wäre es gewesen, wenn ihr mal meine Frage beantwortet hättet.
> Achja und Cookies mag ich net so ( bitte jetzt nicht hier darüber diskutieren ).
> ...*



licht ist immer gut, vor allem wenn du auch im winter bikst. die umschaltbaren led-blinklichter hinten sind gut. fuer vorne musst halt ein bisserl schauen, was es so gibt. mit aufsteckbaren halogenlampen habe ich keine guten erfahrungen gemacht: nicht sehr hell aber dafuer dauernd leere batterien. ausserdem sollte die lampe auf der halterung mit einem rastmechanismus befestigt werden, sonst verabschiedet sie sich spaetestens bei der ersten bahnuebersetzung...
gutes licht ueber laengere zeit (zu einem vernuenftigen preis !!) kriegst du mit einer stirnlampe (bergsportgeschaefte). die gibt es in verschiedenen preisklassen, ein bisschen wasser macht den dingern nix aus und einige haben auch eine umschaltung von sparbetrieb auf fernlicht.
der einzige nachteil ist der helm, den du zumindest beim biken wahrscheinlich auf hast. am besten zum probieren mitnehmen.
die sparvariante fur notfaelle: mag-lite lampe, kurzes stueck von altem radschlauch ueber den griff schieben (verkratzt dann nicht den lenker) und mit einem oder zwei rexgummis am lenker festmachen.
wie lange die reflektoren an deinem bike halten wirst du dann eh sehen.
ach ja wegen der cookies ...


----------



## Harzbiker (4. Juli 2001)

Schon mal an ein Bulls gedacht.Kriegst du bei jedem ZEG-Händler

gibst in Frankfurt bestimmt ein paar.Haste echt was gutes für vernüftiges Geld. Kann mir auch kein Bike für 4000 DM leisten.
(würde ixh schon gerne).


----------



## Oliver663 (7. Juli 2001)

Schau mal bei www.roseversand.de. Es gibt da ein Hardtail für DM 1500,-. Das Red Bull Twister. Hat im Bike Magazin das Testurteil sehr gut bekommen und hat eine akzeptable Ausstattung.


----------



## Sciscitor (10. Juli 2001)

Gude!

So langsam bekomme ich einwenig mehr Klarsicht und mir sind die meisten Begriffe klar, mit denen ihr mich teilweise zu geboomt habt.

Jetzt mal zur Praxis, wo sind gute Bike Händler in Frankfurt und Umgebung? Haben die auch I-net Siten? 

MfG, Sciscitor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harald (10. Juli 2001)

Moin! 
Gude Händler in Frankfurt....
Das is so ne Sache. Kommt ganz drauf an, was du kaufen willst. 
Hier mal ein paar Händler (ob gut oder schlecht ist eigentlich immer Geschmackssache!) 

-Fahrrad Böttgen www.bikes.de
-Ben Bike (Bike-Discounter) www.bicycles.de 
-Bicycles www.bicycles.de

Das sind so die Geläufigsten in FFM. Falls du ma nach Isenburg kommen willst, kann ich dir nur den Rad + Triathlon Shop empfehlen. Sach ma an, ob du schon welche davon kennst!! Falls nich, wir könne  gern mal zusammen hinfahrn oder ich geb dir ne Wegbeschreibung. Wo wohnst du ungefähr in Frankfurt?
bis denn, Harald


----------



## Sciscitor (11. Juli 2001)

Gude!
Naja Isenburg... ich glaub, dass ist eher genau die verkehrte 
Seite vom Main. Ich komme eher weit aus dem Norden, eher schon Bad Homburg. 
Wenn jemand da ein paar Händler kennt wäre prima.

MfG, Sciscitor


----------



## Lutz (11. Juli 2001)

Händler in HG:
Fahrrad Denfeld in Bad Homburg, großer Laden, ähnlich Fahrrad Böttgen. Kein Spitzenhändler, aber ok.

Lutz


----------



## Frank (11. Juli 2001)

Was ich bedingungslos empfehlen kann, ist der Citybike in Oberursel in der "Innenstadt" dort. 

Super Team, super Sachen, gute Preise.

Denfeld, Böttgen, Wild Frontier (in Kronberg) gehören alle zu dieser "Händler-Allianz" und führen mehr oder minder die gleichen Produkte, nämlich Bikes von Giant, Rotwild, Specialized, Cannondale, Stevens und Steppenwolf.

Die Jungs vom Denfeld sind ganz ok, aber kaufen würd ich da auch nix. Dann eher Citybike oder HiBike in Kronberg.


----------



## Harald (11. Juli 2001)

jo, Hibike ist echt cool. Da hab ich auch schon öfters Parts gekauft. Super Laden und nette Leutz. Da würd ich mir ohne Bedenken ein Bike kaufen, die sind so auf Freerider spezialisiert. Ham dort sehr schöne Sächelchen von Kona, Rocky Mountain, Nicolai, Votec....Da lohnt ein Besuch alle mal.


----------



## Zwieback (30. Juli 2001)

Schau Dir doch mal Snow + Bike an, die sind in Obereschbach/Gonzenheim, auf der Ober-Eschbacher-Str. 22
das ist ca. 5 min. vom Gunzo-Center.
Die haben Scott u.a..
Bin leider MTB-mäßig nicht mehr so interessiert, für mich ist ein Cross/Trekking besser, deshalb weiß ich nicht was die sonst noch so haben.
Über die Preise kann ich nichts aussagen, ich kaufe dort wo ich mich wohlfühle und Vertrauen habe, und zu diesem Laden habe ich Vertrauen.
Ich habe jetzt mein gerade mein 3.tes Bike, das 2.te Bike von dort, die haben mir seinerzeit auch mein 1.tes MTB (anno 1989, gekauft bei Zweirad Müller) gewartet und aufgerüstet, obwohl es nicht von ihnen war.


----------



## Sciscitor (2. August 2001)

*freu* seit gestern hab ich endlich ein Bike!

Hab es mir beim Böttgen in Bornheim geholt. Und zwar das Specilized Hardrock A1 Comp FS. Schönes Teil! Jetzt wird es erst mal ausgiebig getestet.

An dieser Stelle bedanke ich mich bei allen, die auf dieses Thema geantwortet haben. 
Besonders bei Harald, danke das du dir die Zeit genommen hast und mich durch die Läden geführt hast, Frank, tja hat am Ende leider doch net geklappt, aber der Wille zählt schließlich, Lutz, danke das du schnell für Frank eingesprungen bist und mich bei den letzten Details beraten hast, ich hoffe ich hab dir nicht zuviel Zeit geraubt.
*Danke Leute !!!*

Freu mich schon auf die erste Tour mit euch!

MfG, Sciscitor


----------



## Lutz (2. August 2001)

Wie wäre es mit morgen Nachmittag?
Kannst Dich ja mal bei mir melden oder ich schreibe es hier rein.
Lutz


----------



## axel (3. August 2001)

viel spass mit deinem bike


----------



## BiZKiT (17. März 2002)

lol 
de denfeld braucht eine woche um mir die bremse zu entlüften *grr* *FG*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sciscitor (20. März 2002)

@bizkit ist deine Nachricht durch eine Zeitverschiebung hierher gleangt?


----------

